# Cannot login to Windows 8 after reboot



## Alinva (Nov 19, 2012)

On Friday, my windows 8 told, that the pc will be reboot that day in order to install updates. After working all day, I decided to reboot the PC manually. When chosen "restart" option, I was asked to wait for applications closing or to kill them and reboot anyway. I chose to kill the apps. The PC rebooted, came to login screen. I entered login data, but it starts loading my settings, then only one colored screen is shown, the mouse cursor is in "wait" mode. Waited till PC got to "sleep", then tried to login again and again. Tried to use "F8" and "Shift + F8", as I read it could be used to recover the PC; also removed battery and power to full restart; but nothing happens, everything boots the same. Most I could reach was to reset the screen color to default. The password is really correct. I tried disconnecting the network, then it should boot using last account settings, but nothing changes.
PC - Asus U36SD, i3 + 8cell battery.
Would like to at least recover without loosing data.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

have you tried booting from the win8 disk to the install screen

then clicking on repair on the bottom left


----------



## Alinva (Nov 19, 2012)

dai said:


> have you tried booting from the win8 disk to the install screen
> 
> then clicking on repair on the bottom left


My computer does not have CD-ROM drive.
Also, the install was performed from web, during Windows 7 upgrade.
If you could tell how to create recovery disk to usb flash from other PC and how to use it, it would be great.
I tried F1 and F2 yesterday, and for one time it logged in till 5 apps squares were shown. But they did not react to mouse clicks... after reboot everything is the same. Sometimes it goes to default login screen wallpaper instead of my custom one, and the color is reset to default.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

burn the iso to the usb stick

http://www.top-password.com/iso2disc.html


----------



## Alinva (Nov 19, 2012)

OK, I somehow forced to boot from flash. 
Tried Refresh - it said "There is a problem refreshing your PC. No changes were made"
Tried Reset - it asked "Insert your Windows installation or recovery media to continue"
Tried System Restore (had to choose one of 4 restore points; tried last two) - after showing very shortly "Preparing your system for recovery", it returned back to "Chose an option" menu
Tried Automatic Repair - it said "Startup Repair could not repair your computer. Press Advanced Options to try other options to repair your computer or Restart to continue into Windows"
As I do not have any system image and do not know what to do in command prompt in administrator level, I could not choose these two options.
Oh, and after entering the password I can sometimes sucessfully invoke the Task manager, then it says that Task Host Manager is running (only this one).
Any more advices?


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

this is a computer and not a laptop or netbook

d/load and run the h/drive makers diagnostic utility on the h/drive

http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287

what are you running
video card brand and model
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
model
wattage

check the listings in the bios for 12v line voltages and temperatures and post them

you could try a upgrade install from the install screen


----------



## Alinva (Nov 19, 2012)

This is Laptop. I gave a model and main specifications that can differ - Asus U36SD (http://www.asus.com/Notebooks/Superior_Mobility/U36SD/#specifications).
I can write them down:
Intel® Core™ i3 2310M Processor
Chipset Intel® HM65 Express Chipset
Memory DDR3 1333 MHz SDRAM, 2 x SO-DIMM socket for expansion up to 8 G SDRAM
Display 13.3" 16:9 HD (1366x768) LED Backlight
Graphic NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 520M with 1GB DDR3 VRAM
Storage 2.5" SATA
500GB 5400rpm/7200rpm
Card Reader 5 -in-1 card reader ( SD/ MS/ MS Pro/ xD/ MMC)
Camera 0.3 Mega Pixel web camera
Networking Integrated 802.11 a/b/g/n
10/100/1000 Base T
Interface 1 x Microphone-in jack
1 x Headphone-out jack (SPDIF)
1 x VGA port/Mini D-sub 15-pin for external monitor
1 x USB 3.0 port(s) 
2 x USB 2.0 port(s)
1 x RJ45 LAN Jack for LAN insert
1 x HDMI
Audio Built-in Speakers And Microphone
Altec Lansing® Speakers
Battery 8Cells : 5600 mAh 83 Whrs
Power Adapter Output :
19 V DC, 3.95 A, 75 W
Input :
100 -240 V AC, 50/60 Hz universal
3/ 2 pin compact power supply system
Dimensions 32.8 x 23.8 x 1.9 cm (WxDxH)
Weight 1.66 kg (with 8 cell battery)

I usually monitor the temperature on Windows OS with Speccy tool, as this model is notorious in overheating. Usually just after after starting the temperatures do not reach 50 degrees Celsius, and when using graphic card more it can reach to 60 - 60+ degrees Celsius, which is when I turn on the cooling-pad ventilator and it lowers the temperature down to ~55 degrees of Celsius.
I can run the tool in about 10-11 hours from now, but I am not sure is it really worth it as I provided main data you asked.
There were no "Upgrade Install" menu item to choose when I booted from usb stick.


----------



## dai (Mar 7, 2003)

temps are fine

check the h/drive

when using restore points it is best to use the oldest one


----------



## Alinva (Nov 19, 2012)

Using HDD code I got from BIOS, found that the HDD is WD Blue. 
Tried to download Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for DOS and Data Lifeguard Diagnostic for DOS (CD), burn to USB stick, but got error "NTLDR not found" when tried to boot in both these cases. The Lifeguard for Win is executable and prepared to use on already started Windows.
Also tried the oldest Restore point, but it did not help, it was the same - after choosing the point it shown that is starting to recover and returned to options menu.
BTW, I downloaded Windows 8 setup.exe, much good is it gonna do me...
Also, tried to contact Windows support, but there is no good electronic way to contact them, the only way is to call my country center and I much prefer electronic communications.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

You've got a problem.

By stopping the process, twice, when crucial Windows files were being replaced, and the registry updated, your system was left in a state halfway between being updated and not. There is likely no way to recover from this if System Restore does not work.

You may be looking at a new installation. You should always have the system completely backed up for times like these. And never stop the machine when it is performing important system tasks.

You can recover files if you want before starting over.

("Setup.exe" is not the file used to start setup in Windows since XP.)


----------



## Alinva (Nov 19, 2012)

Elvandil said:


> You've got a problem.
> 
> By stopping the process, twice, when crucial Windows files were being replaced, and the registry updated, your system was left in a state halfway between being updated and not. There is likely no way to recover from this if System Restore does not work.
> 
> ...


The problem, that they did not give any normal indication that the update is going and it is not allowed to kill it.
Anyway, any ideas, where to get the install from? And yes, from the link provided in email with activation key I downloaded file "Windows8-Setup.exe".
About backup. As I had the Win8 for just about two weeks and was just "introducing" with them, I did not make file backup (just previously, before installing, to other hdd partition on same pc). Anyway, it won't be a real problem, as most files I have are on other sources as well, just it would be preferable not to collect everything again.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news, but lying to you won't help much, either.

I like having the update settings such that they tell me when some are available and then I can download and install at my leisure, or when nothing else needs to be done on the machine for a while. They strongly encourage "automatic" settings, but that just makes things happen at inopportune times.

If you don't have a DVD of 8 to install from, you will either need to buy a copy or go back to 7, if you have the installation media for that.


----------



## Alinva (Nov 19, 2012)

I do not have DVD, because as I mentioned before, I have no CD/DVD device in this Laptop.
Also I have no Win7 install, even if I have the key... seems, I will have to contact MS by phone at my local dealer... as they give no simple possibility to contact online.


----------

